# Wild mice-live trapping



## bluesey (Oct 10, 2015)

So the other night I was watching my favorite tv show, and my dog started crashing around the kitchen, barking and yipping up a storm, like he lost his ball under the hutch.
So I peered under there, and saw nothing. My dad decided to check to see if a bug or something was behind it, so he moved it, and the cutest little mouse was clung to the back, having a buggin' heart attack.
We attempted to get it into a jar to relocate it, but it was too fast and it got away. We have set live traps with no luck thus far, but I'm not really sure what to do with it once we get it.
We have a place to release it (that already has some mice activity), but its a good 25 minute drive into the middle of nowhere to get there. Obviously if we suddenly start catching several a day, that journey is unrealistic. So I was wondering what I can do with the thing between catching it and releasing it (yes, we can release a mouse almost everyday. the property is a family owned property that has the family trailer business sitting on it, and no, mice will not be killed if they get into the warehouse). 
I do have an old 20 gallon long with a lid, but nothing else that is mouse proof. 
Is this an ok thing to toss them in? I don't want to have them mating and such, but I don't have enough mouse proof caging to keep them separated by gender. I also don't know what kinds of things to put in the tank. I assume bedding, hay, a water dish and a cardboard box is good enough? I also have rat and hamster food, if either of those would be ok to tie them over for a day until they are released. 
Thank you for any help


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Try peanut butter inthe traps.

I wouldn't be putting them in a tank together as if you catch two males you are likley to get them fighting. 
They say to release 5 miles from your home. I'd just realised them somewhere closer if the place you have in mind is too far.
When I was catching rats it drop them off in a layby on my way to work.


----------

